# want to start coyote hunting



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

hello i live in minnesota and would like to go try some coyote hunting this winter. what would be a good area to hunt for them. specific land types and techniques would be very helpful my friend has a open field and we know there are coyotes out there because they eat are dead deer carcases we put out and i would like to shoot one and get the fur processed.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If you know for a fact that there is coyotes out there find a decent vantage point without skylining yourself and get on the call preferrably at first light and get the gun ready. If you have never had anyone in there calling they should come on the run.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

i dont have a call what kind do u recomend i do have a squirrel call and i can make it do loud squells do u thats alright


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Start out by buying any closed reed call at any of the local sporting goods stores and just try to make it sound as painful as possible. Sceery make some good calls that don't freeze up as easy as some i would go with the AP-3


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

i got the AP-4 cottontail distress. we dont have any jackrabbits(AP-3) here in MN i dont think at least. i hope i at least see one this weekend..


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

You don't have to have the animal in your area to have a call work. I have called in coyotes with piglet in distress and we don't have many wild hogs in ND i can assure you of that. Let us know how this weekend goes


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

ok sounds good :beer:


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

well tomm. i go out i let u know but dont expect much! im new to this and if im lucky ill at least see one! but im only shooting at a max. 75yds all i got is .22LR. I have a shotgun what shot size is adequate for coyotes incase i get one in that close.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

4-buck or ssteel T shot or BB i have not shot many with the shotgun but am gettting into it now and have talked to a lot of people about it and they tell me that those sizes work well.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

didnt see a coyote but i only called for 30 minutes... i got to anxious and went in the woods and started workin on the old bushy tails... :lol: ended up with 3 (2 foxes and a gray). Maybe next time ill see a coyote. :beer:


----------

